# shes going CRAZY.. / keeping her inside



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok well Kahlua is about 9-10 months now and today shes going crazy! Shes constantly crying to go outside, and escaped a few times when we let the dog in but we get her back inside right away. I want to keep her an indoor cat because ALOT of cats in our area either get run over, or stolen. Shes also been spayed. BUT.. shes acting crazy and meowing and crying constantly, and not just to go outside but EVERYWHERE as she walks around the house, and then you come and see her and she turns into attack mode lol... is this all normal? could this be good whether behavior? lol


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

This also sounds like a cat who's overstimulated. What's going on inside the house? Lots of activity? No place for the cat to chill out? Just some thoughts.....


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She might also have a health problem. I would consult your vet.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

thanks guys  ... i think shes just not use to having so many people in the house, we had some people over this morning too and my dad was doing some work on the house so it was a bit noisey too- i should have mentioned that in the last post  it didnt come to mind as being a factor but it does make a lot of sense (usually the house it alot quieter)

As for going outside, i dont want her to. Like i mentioned before alot of the cats in the neighbourhood are run over or stolen and the ones that do come by are extreamly agressive. But the little bugger still trys to get out lol.. she'll sit at the door to look outside and when we let the dog in she'll try to sneak past, and she also trys to open the screen door / climbs the screen... i know outdoors must look soo exciting for her but its not safe, she loves her time inside too, theres lots of toys and window seats where she can look out. Will she finally give up and just enjoy the view?

And the meowing im pretty sure she is fine, I doubt its due to a medical reason.. and it wasnt THAT much, and shes stoped - shes ALL back to herself  .. i think it was just a ' hey look at me can i go outside  "


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

This post is especially relevant for me this weekend as I finally opened the door and let my beloved Bruce, my 8 mth old cat out himself. He came in and out himself for an hour and I was very very pleased. Unfortunately I went missing from 11.00 am until 11.00 pm when I think I nearly lost my mental health, i looked in every hedge and garden in my area. 

GUESS WHAT?

He strolled in as happy as larry and he was so loving when he met us. He had a ball of a time. He slept all night and was still fast asleep in his basket today. I cant believe he found his way home! 

I know its dangerous, but unless your area is really bad, I honestly think that letting them out is the right thing to do. I always intended to have an inside cat, but it just hasnt worked out for us, Bruce wants out all the time, and its so hard to keep all doors and windows closed in a house, thats not really healthy either. I think its even harder in the good weather when you see other little kitties out chasing flies and having fun. 

Its not an easy decision, I feel exhausted today with the whole thing... but I would be lying if I said Bruce wasnt happier today than he was on Sunday.


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

See thats the thing too... since there are really really agressive cats in the neighbourhood (some days u can hear then fighting thru closed windows if their in your yard) I'd just die if something happened to Kahlua. Then again since we got her the same time we got our puppy, we've taught them both since day one not to be agressive towards eachother and to dont fight and to be gentle.. and she really wouldnt know what to do in a big 'cat fight' i guess u could call it... and if she got ran over, or stolen, i would just die with out her  ... i know it sounds selfish REALLY selfish but its for the best too.
Its funny though as she picks up on the dogs behaviors.. when he wants let out he paws at the door and barks and shes started to paw and meow. But shes not bad with it these days its a few meows by the door for awhile then usually a toy or food or the best some love from her mommy  distracts her and she goes on.. i hope this iwll last all summer


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I used to live in a nice neighborhood in a small town. That didn't stop my neighbor from shooting my cat. I'm just not comfortable letting cats outside. If you must, may I suggest using an outdoor enclosure to protect them from predators and humans?


----------



## halfline (Jul 20, 2004)

Your neighbor shot your cat?!
Isn't that illegal?


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Annissa said:


> I used to live in a nice neighborhood in a small town. That didn't stop my neighbor from shooting my cat. I'm just not comfortable letting cats outside. If you must, may I suggest using an outdoor enclosure to protect them from predators and humans?


wow, I can't believe I just read that. I couldn't IMAGINE going through that... it's one thing to lose a cat due to health problems, but another human being not treating it right?? Sorry that you had to go throught that =(



as for your cat wanting to go outside, it might be because of the "the dog gets to go out, why can't i?"


----------



## cmaijer (Jul 28, 2003)

I think if you have a fenced in backyard and they don't jump the fence, it is okay to let him out. We let ours into the yard when we are home. 

Our youngest has been allowed to go into the woods at our lake house. It made me very nervous at first, but she has been trained to run out of the woods when we shake her cat treat box. I'm beginning to think that Siamese (she's 3/4 Siamese & 1/4 Himalayan) are brighter cats. She has figured out how to open some the door to the RV by watching me and (unfortunately) was attempting to open the back gate at home after watching me flip it to open it. Good thing it is harder to open than the RV door.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

> Its not an easy decision, I feel exhausted today with the whole thing... but I would be lying if I said Bruce wasnt happier today than he was on Sunday.
> 
> 
> > Cool! I went through the exact same emotions when I let my cats out...it gets easier i promise!!!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

halfline said:


> Your neighbor shot your cat?!
> Isn't that illegal?


Yes, he shot him, but I don't know if it was illegal. I was only 11. If I had been an adult I might have hired an attorney and looked into suing the neighbor for destruction of property and animal cruelty. Although my dad was an attorney at the time and didn't look into any legal action. Perhaps he thought it was better that we not rock the boat. My cat, Sabby, was a replacement for the cat who was shot.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

I don't let mine furrys out either too many bad people and things to hurt my babys! I have an enclosure that they can go out in. I came to this choice because one of my babys went missing one day I only pray she found another home and not trouble. My 2 were outside kittys and are now inside kittys and they have adjusted well they don't even try to go out. I suggest you think real hard about letting them out in this big bad world.


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

Annissa said:


> halfline said:
> 
> 
> > Your neighbor shot your cat?!
> ...


That's awful. My sister is 11 and I couldn't imagine if she found out someone shot one of our cats =( I couldn't imagine what I would do!

I'm so sorry that you had to go through that...

There's something said about people who treat animals very poorly...


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

Chiaz, is your cat spayed/neutered?


----------



## EqusArch (Oct 7, 2004)

I alwasy say we leave our cats out because we live in the country, but come to think of it we have more things to worry about.

We have coyotes that kill cats and cars are always a worry. 


But....I agree that I'd rather let them take the risk and fend for themselves becasue I know they're miserable inside the house. Mine are anyways.

I know Dudie would die if he couldn't go out. Just over the winter he gained about 15lbs. (he hates the cold and didn't want to go out) now that's it's spring his goat belly is gone and he's as happy as a lark being outside. I'm positive if it was always warm he'd never come inside, he even sleeps in the old doghouse half the time. :roll: 

Only Ginger has to stay in, as she's still not fixed. But we do let her out while supervised.


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well, we've got coyotes, mountain lions, dogs, cars, antifreeze from cars, rattlesnakes, rodent poison and just mean people.
My cats have never stepped foot outside and have never shown any desire to.
As far as it being cruel, well I'm a firm believer in "you don't miss what you don't know".
If you want an indoor cat, then it's best to never let them outside on a leash, in a fenced area, ect.... Once they get the taste of the great outdoors they can make your life miserable. Mine have never been outside and they're perfectly content thinking there is nothing out there of interest. I had a cat when I was younger that I'd take out on a leash. Once I started doing that he'd try to sneak out everytime he saw a door about to open. It's just easier for me to never let them step one little toe outside.

Jennifer


----------



## debzy_doll (Feb 10, 2005)

My kitten is now 5 month and he escaped through my window the other day he was missing for an hour! i was so worried but he came back - i dont want to let my kittens out - there is a main road just over the backdoor, it just isnt safe for them, although now he has had the taste of the outdoors, he meows to get back out. It got me so upset because they are my little babies and i dont want anything bad to ever happen to them, so we need to keep a close eye on him as he is on the look out for any escape routes. They have loads of toys and scratching posts and plenty of love so hopefully they will be happy as indoor cats.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

Its a delema for its all. 

The only advice I can give to those wishing to keep their babies in is to keep all windows firmly shut. I think now, particularly in the spring time, outside smells so **** good to our little ones that they know there is something better going on outside that glass. Bruce even listens to the birds singing and chirping with total interest. Its just a different time of the year which makes it more difficult for keeping cats inside.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

An enclosure isn't a bad idea, if you don't feel comfortable letting him outside. Or perhaps, a harness to walk him outside.

Personally, I think that he is crying because he wants outside. It's only natural and instinctual for them. My cats would go absolutely crazy without their daily outdoor playtime.


----------

